

Show HN: Easily add a NSA backdoor to your Rails app - goshakkk
https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel

======
TheBiv
Sigh. I guess humor is the only way to deal with this.

That and donating to the EFF. Link for the lazy
[https://supporters.eff.org/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate)

~~~
goshakkk
Of course. Who in their mind would support the shit NSA does.

~~~
TheBiv
Unclear. But I do know people who genuinely read 'The Onion' articles as fact.

------
lifeguard
Party like its 1999!

[http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/5/5263/1.html](http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/5/5263/1.html)

------
danso
Wait, I thought the NSA backdoor gem was named "active_record < 3.2.12"?

------
austenallred
NSA Backdoor as a Service

------
pimentel
For Django apps, just create an admin staff user with permission only to see
the User model. Better, make it read all models.

Maybe autoreply to any email from the NSA with credentials for an
automatically just created NSA user.

------
bvaldivielso
Actually, if companies like Facebook and Google are taking part in this (like
many people assure) they probably have developed code like this for their
services.

I wonder how those developers feel.

~~~
6chars
The number of people that would need to cooperate to keep the existence of
this type of code secret is unfeasibly high. It's much more likely that the
NSA simply has the companies' TLS keys and can intercept "secure" traffic.
They then would have the technology to put in into a structured format and
enable querying over the sniffed data.

------
iambibhas
"I think they `are` `a` `terrorist`." NSA is not happy with the grammar. :P

~~~
goshakkk
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_they](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singular_they)

------
lignuist
Someone needs to write a Javascript version.

